# ASA should take some notes!



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

I love the ASA, I prefer it 4 to 1 over the IBO, That being said: the ASA should take some lessons from the IBO Beford from this weekend.

First: the IBO checked the equipment of _*everyone*_ who shot well.

Second: You couldnt see the next target from the one you were shooting.


I shot them all on friday, no backups, nice course, I did ok, shoot 1 up, finished 9th.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

allxs said:


> First: the IBO checked the equipment of _*everyone*_ who shot well.



Any organization that is going to check equipment should do it for EVERY competitor, or not do it at all. That way, every competitor is treated the same every time.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Spot checking works best for ASA.... We have only one set of rules. 280fps.

IBO has two different set of rules. Either 280fps....or 5gpi ~ to pull wt.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Checking depends on the size of the crowd, IMO. Spot checking and checking ALL medalists is used in a lot of sports. Don't see why it wouldn't work at a BIG archery event. Checking the "medalists" goes without saying. Spot checking makes it fair to all competitors (if it's truly done randomly.)


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

The old NABH had a system if you shot a certain score ( different for each class) they had you shoot thru the chronograph. The difference between NABH, IBO and ASA is that in IBO & NABH you had one group of shooters finishing at the same time not a whole range like ASA does and that can make a huge difference in checking equipment.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I know it takes a little longer, but the one previous time I got to shoot an ASA tournament, we got checked on the turn from target 20 to target 1. Pull your arrow from #20, walk to the chrono, shoot same arrow, get speed, pull arrow, carry on to #1. The possibility of getting checked will make a few more people think before speeding, but if they know they will get checked, the level of compliance will increase greatly. Throw in random checks or mandatory checks for the top finishers and it will be even better. Just my .02.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Ever listen to how long it takes an arrow to travel to the target… most of us know when someone is hot…:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ibo*



allxs said:


> I love the ASA, I prefer it 4 to 1 over the IBO, That being said: the ASA should take some lessons from the IBO Beford from this weekend.
> 
> First: the IBO checked the equipment of _*everyone*_ who shot well.
> 
> ...


Whats fair about you shooting on Friday. Everyone should shoot on the same day and same time.
DB


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Whats fair about you shooting on Friday. Everyone should shoot on the same day and same time.
> DB


will alot of people have to work on saturdays ie, postman, shiftworkers etc, and can't shoot asa's and can go and shoot all of the targets in the ibo on friday, good deal if you ask me.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dave2 said:


> will alot of people have to work on saturdays ie, postman, shiftworkers etc, and can't shoot asa's and can go and shoot all of the targets in the ibo on friday, good deal if you ask me.


Postman??? LOL they get more days off then just about anyone.


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Whats fair about you shooting on Friday. Everyone should shoot on the same day and same time.
> DB


Uhhhhh-ohhhhhhhh:doh:

Not this again. 



The shoot was scheduled for the 16th,17th,18th. Which would have made if for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Whats fair about you shooting on Friday. Everyone should shoot on the same day and same time.
> DB



So what is so unfair about it. Everyone has the exact same options. IBO has more options so you are not forced to shoot in bad weather.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Equipment check? The only equipment check I've had in 9 years was that of my binoculars. They wanted to make sure the adjustment barrel wasn't marked for distances.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bowtechie said:


> So what is so unfair about it. Everyone has the exact same options. IBO has more options so you are not forced to shoot in bad weather.


Forced???? NO one is FORCED to shoot in anything....

It's nice that IBO offers you the chance to shoot on 3days.... 

Just remember though....live by the sword die by the sword.... If you pick to shoot say all on Friday...and it rains....and is weather perfect (oxymoron) come Saturday....don't cry that you picked to shoot in the rain because you couldn't shoot on Saturday.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I call it lucky*



Bowtechie said:


> So what is so unfair about it. Everyone has the exact same options. IBO has more options so you are not forced to shoot in bad weather.


You shoot in good weather. Other guys dont. Some cant shoot on Fridays due to work. For me that never seems fair. But its the rules.
DB


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*Check em at the turn!*



waywardson said:


> I know it takes a little longer, but the one previous time I got to shoot an ASA tournament, we got checked on the turn from target 20 to target 1. Pull your arrow from #20, walk to the chrono, shoot same arrow, get speed, pull arrow, carry on to #1. The possibility of getting checked will make a few more people think before speeding, but if they know they will get checked, the level of compliance will increase greatly. Throw in random checks or mandatory checks for the top finishers and it will be even better. Just my .02.



Amen Brother, they usually back up at the turn anyhow, while they are waiting, let them shoot through the chron.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Forced???? NO one is FORCED to shoot in anything.



You have assigned shoot times in the ASA don't you? YES Can you change those times due to bad weather? NO. Yeah I guess you can choose to not shoot at all. Otherwise you're FORCED to shoot in the bad weather. That's the biggest plus about the IBO the ability to look at the weather forecast and arrange your shooting times accordingly.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bowtechie said:


> You have assigned shoot times in the ASA don't you? YES Can you change those times due to bad weather? NO. Yeah I guess you can choose to not shoot at all. Otherwise you're FORCED to shoot in the bad weather. That's the biggest plus about the IBO the ability to look at the weather forecast and arrange your shooting times accordingly.



Well, regards to ASA... The shoot times have been changed due to bad weather. but since you, feel I always knock ibo. I'll give ya little insight....Remember ibo worlds....being called for what? Fog....

So, is that a big plus???


In all weather is controlled by mother nature...all we can do is cater to her little whims when she throws us a curve ball every now and then.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

That is another thing that separates ASA from IBO, you are on the range (most of the time) with those you are competing against. If you are gettin your butt wet so are they. None of the shot em when it was sunny and wind not blowin. The other plus that gives you is you are shoot in the drawn group of your competition. None of the shoot with yer brotherinlaw and cousins stuff that can happen in IBO. Yea I know IBO "busts" groups but this still happens.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Weather is weather...do you drive to work when it is raining to hard to see down the road? or snowing and iced over? You know they make things for people that are affraid of the weather, called video games. 

And to the shoot times I think each class should shoot together at the same assigned time, elimenates cheating or the chance there of. 

Checking equipment should be mandatory to the top shooters for the tournament. I know of other sports that check when someone wins. This is always been a big conversation. I dont understand why its just not done. Heck I'm for everyone being checked there is not that big of a difference between 280 and 288 in impact difference and those who think so are stupid and should be caught.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

cameron said:


> Any organization that is going to check equipment should do it for EVERY competitor, or not do it at all. That way, every competitor is treated the same every time.


Why? It is a waist of time to check or D.Q. a shooter that is not even close to winning.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I do like peer group shooting :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

What should the ASA learn... how to set up ranges that are more tests of physical endurance than shooting/judging abilities. Or maybe how to have hour long stackups at every target... or maybe....:wink:


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Random checking is one of the best practices to discourage cheating. If there was a set system it would take about 2 shoots for people to figure out the system and develop ways to beat the system.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Well, regards to ASA... The shoot times have been changed due to bad weather. but since you, feel I always knock ibo. I'll give ya little insight....Remember ibo worlds....being called for what? Fog....
> 
> So, is that a big plus???
> 
> ...


Your wrong again there bubba. The 2nd day was called due to lightning. I was there and didn't like it but there were liability issues. 

And yes as an ASA state rep you do a good bit of spreading trash about the IBO evidenced by your above wrong statement. Real classy.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Postman??? LOL they get more days off then just about anyone.


 Dont know where you get that info but it is BS. I know for a fact that some work 6 days a week.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey the one thing I hope ASA never learns from IBO is their payback system. I'll take ASA's 70% to the IBO's 20% any day. I know none of us will ever get rich or can quit our jobs because of the money we win in archery but IBO's return is pretty sad. OH well they do defend our bowhunting rights.:wink:


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

What kind of truck do you like ford or chevy, what kind of girl do you like blond or red head... thats right we all like different things I just hope we still have options in the next few years...


----------

